# A Good Bill of Sale



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, Chief found a new home (though I will be boarding him for a few months while the buyers close on a house and get it horse ready).
I need to write up a bill of sale and I would like some tips of what needs to be included in a good one!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's the one I use. I took the info that pertains to me out, but you can fill it in for your specifics. 






This agreement made this ______ day of ______________, by and between _______ hereafter referred to as “Seller” and ______________________, hereafter referred to as “Buyer”.

The parties hereby acknowledge that this agreement is made for the purchase and sale of ______________________________ (description of horse), known as ________________________________(horse name, registration number), foaled on ___________________.

A. Seller guarantees that he has full power to sell the animal, the title is clear and free 
from liens and is unencumbered, and further, he will defend the same against the 
claim or claims of all persons whomsoever.

B. Buyer agrees to purchase the animal as is and agrees that significant issues have
been discussed to their satisfaction. Buyer acknowledges that Seller has advised 
Buyer that a pre-purchase examination, by a qualified veterinarian of Buyer’s 
Choice, is encouraged. Buyer further indicates that they do ________
or do not ________ wish to have a PPE done. 

C. Seller agrees that all routine yearly vaccines will be current prior to transport of the 
horse. Seller uses the following vaccines yearly: Fluvac Innovator 6 (EWV 
Encephalomyelitis, Influenza, Tetanus, and Rhinopneumonitis EHV-1 & EHV-4), 
Rabies and West Nile.

D. This bill of sale represents the entire agreement between the parties. No other 
agreements or promises, verbal or implied are included unless specifically stated
in this written agreement. 
E.	This bill of sale is entered into in the State of _____________, __________ County and shell be
Enforced and interpreted under the laws of this state and county. 

As consideration Buyer agrees to:

1.	Buyer agrees to pay a non-refundable deposit in the amount of $___________ 
US Currency in cash to remove Horse from sales lists and to hold the Horse until
_________________.

2.	Buyer agrees to pay the balance of $________________ US Currency in cash 
or by personal check on or before __________________________. 
Buyer understands that there will be a 10 day hold on funds, imposed by Seller’s bank 
and that the horse may not be removed from the property until funds are released.

3.	Buyer agrees to assume all veterinary, board and farrier costs accrued from 
_______________. Buyer will pay cost of Coggins and Health Certificates in
the amount of $_________, to ____________ Veterinary Hospital. 
Buyer agrees to pay seller $xx.00 US Currency to trailer Horse to 
for the purpose of obtaining the required health certificates and/or a pre-purchase exam.

4.	Buyer understands and agrees that in the event that balance owed on Horse is not paid in full by __________________, sales agreement and Bill of Sale are null and void, and full ownership remains with Seller and Buyer shall have no further 
entitlements to Horse. 

5.	Buyer understands and agrees that all bills accrued on behalf of Horse must be paid in
full before said Horse may leave ________________. Seller agrees to
Board Horse at no charge for 7 days from contract date. After 7 days, board will accrue at the rate of $xx.00/month or $xx.00/day for partial month from that date forward.

6.	Seller agrees to promptly execute all necessary paperwork and to take all necessary 
Steps to transfer ownership and registration of the Horse to Buyer at no cost to Buyer, 
Upon payment in full of all monies owed by Buyer. 
In the event a dispute arises under this Agreement, the prevailing party will be entitled to all reasonable costs and expenses incurred by it connection with such dispute (including, without limitation all reasonable attorney’s fees and costs incurred before and at any trial, arbitration or other proceeding), as well as all other relief granted in any suit or other proceeding. 

Purchaser accepts the Horse by signing this Bill of Sale, and risk of loss passes immediately. Purchaser is immediately responsible for all veterinary, farrier and transportation expenses after the date hereof. Purchaser is immediately liable for any damage or injury caused by Horse to Seller or any third party. 



____________________________________________
Buyer’s Signature & Date



____________________________________________
Seller’s Signature & Date


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

You are awesome! Thank you immensely!


----------

